# "They say that Madame Nhu wants to be his wife."



## leecross (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi!

"Here comes, here comes Lee Cross"

Snarky, Black male Conservative, Christian, Single, Vietnam era Veteran.

I love President Trump and America.

This song has always made me smile.

The lyrics below (which are from Aretha Franklin's cover) don't include the best part.

"They say that Madame Nhu wants to be his wife."

That is one bad man!

Oh my!

MAGA














Lyrics
Here comes, here comes Lee Cross
Here he comes, here comes Lee Cross
He's a trouble maker (trouble maker)
A heartbreaker (heartbreaker)
A love maker (love maker)
Let me tell you about Lee Cross
Gonna tell the story, he's the lady's boss
The ex-teacher from the school of live
He's a lover so prim, a young girl's dream
Mad on who wants to be his wife
You think I'm lying about he's being a lover
His record speaks for itself
Don't worry about him running out, girls
If got a rose up being on the shelf
He's got a weld of kisses, honey, tell the story
And in his chest is where the love is stored
And before he turns twenty-one
He is gonna be charming of the lover's gone, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
I'm talking 'bout Lee Cross
The great greater loss
And now that you, you've heard my spill
Wherever you're from and if he's in your town
Go on over girls and let him give you a thrill
Talking 'bout Lee, Lee Cross, he's a lover
And every girl knows that he is all friends
Well, and I, I declare that he's awfull in his charm (yes he is)
The light stars at the very end
There he goes, there goes Lee Cross
There he goes, there goes Lee Cross
He's a trouble maker (trouble maker)
A heartbreaker (heartbreaker)
A love maker (love maker)
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Heartbreaker (heartbreaker)
A love maker (love maker)
A known shaker (known shaker)
Ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh, ah


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Wow, never heard that one before .. so thanks and welcome to the USMB .. glad to have you around I'm thinkin...


----------



## OldLady (Jan 9, 2019)

leecross said:


> Hi!
> 
> "Here comes, here comes Lee Cross"
> 
> ...


Welcome, Lee!   Best intro thread in a long time.  Says a lot about you.  You will fit right in.  
Have a donut.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 9, 2019)

Welcome, uncle tom.
Enjoy your stay!


----------



## OldLady (Jan 9, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Welcome, uncle tom.
> Enjoy your stay!


TN!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 9, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Welcome, uncle tom.
> Enjoy your stay!



Where did you get that he's a Democrat/fake news bobble headed sycophant?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 9, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## leecross (Jan 9, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Wow, never heard that one before .. so thanks and welcome to the USMB .. glad to have you around I'm thinkin...



Thank you.


----------



## leecross (Jan 9, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Welcome



Thanks!


----------



## leecross (Jan 9, 2019)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, uncle tom.
> ...



Tennessee?


----------



## leecross (Jan 9, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Welcome, uncle tom.
> Enjoy your stay!



You seem confused.

I'm not your Uncle.

But, before all is said and done, you MIGHT learn who your Daddy is.

And the name is Lee Cross.

You'd be wise not to cross me.


----------



## leecross (Jan 9, 2019)

OldLady said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...


 Thanks. Looks delish.




OldLady said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 9, 2019)

leecross said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Yes sir


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 9, 2019)

leecross said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, uncle tom.
> ...


I cross everyone lol. So get ready
But i was just kiddin. Although some blacks on here might call you that and mean it


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 9, 2019)

Same avi as a guy that popped up ..last week?

Will there be a fight?


----------



## petro (Jan 10, 2019)

leecross said:


> Hi!
> 
> "Here comes, here comes Lee Cross"
> 
> ...


Welcome to the jungle...
 
We have fun and games...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 10, 2019)

leecross said:


> Hi!
> 
> "Here comes, here comes Lee Cross"
> 
> ...


Que?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 11, 2019)

I think we need to spice this up a bit .. but .. don't expect me to do it..


----------



## beautress (Jan 11, 2019)

Welcome to USMB, LeeCross. Hope you enjoy the boards at USMB! It's a bit of a family fight now and then, which is why you want to keep your shots current!


----------



## leecross (Jan 12, 2019)

beautress said:


> Welcome to USMB, LeeCross. Hope you enjoy the boards at USMB! It's a bit of a family fight now and then, which is why you want to keep your shots current!



Thanks!


----------



## leecross (Jan 12, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I think we need to spice this up a bit .. but .. don't expect me to do it..



Spice it up how?

I can enjoy spicy.


----------



## leecross (Jan 12, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...



Ky not Que.

Nguyen Cao Ky


----------



## leecross (Jan 12, 2019)

petro said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...





TNHarley said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Okay.

I'm down with whatever and whoever.

;-)


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 12, 2019)

leecross said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...


Que hombre, ? no Nguyen , no?


----------



## leecross (Jan 12, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Same avi as a guy that popped up ..last week?
> 
> Will there be a fight?



Not over inconsequential stuff like avatars.

I will change mine if he was here first.


----------



## leecross (Jan 12, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



See, Kee.


----------



## petro (Jan 12, 2019)

leecross said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...


Well, welcome to the madhouse jungle of the boards.
Remember most of the posters here are unruly seniors from the local nursing home...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 12, 2019)

leecross said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...


Which one is Kee in the picture?


----------



## leecross (Jan 12, 2019)

petro said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...



The more the merrier.


----------



## leecross (Jan 12, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



The guy with with Cheshire Cat smile.


----------



## leecross (Jan 12, 2019)

petro said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



If they cross me they will get a Smackdown like anyone else.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 12, 2019)

leecross said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...


In the dress?


----------



## leecross (Jan 12, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Uh oh.

You sound like a milennial who can go either way, gender wise.

I am "Old school."

Men in America don't wear dresses except for theatrics.


----------



## leecross (Jan 12, 2019)

leecross said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...



Could someone link me to a discussion where an extra Conservative voice might make a difference?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 12, 2019)

leecross said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...


I wish I was as young as my kids, but the nam war was great theatrics.


----------



## leecross (Jan 12, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Please elaborate so I will know how to respond.


----------



## petro (Jan 12, 2019)

leecross said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


All of them.
The liberal bots and NPC's have been swarming for 2 years.
Bring some Raid.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 12, 2019)

petro said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...


Be sure to tell him this thread is for introductions only..


----------



## petro (Jan 12, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...


Yup.
Bring it to the floor.
Not intending to get moderated.

I've only been spanked once.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 12, 2019)

petro said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


Slacker.


----------



## petro (Jan 12, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


That wasn't even a ban. Just a removal of posts and a written lashing.
Can't keep up with a pro like you.
For awhile I thought your avi name was Moonglow Banned.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 12, 2019)

petro said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


It does have a nice ring to it.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 13, 2019)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I think we need to spice this up a bit .. but .. don't expect me to do it..



I am not allowed to spice things up here.  That said, why is this fairy singing poster dancing in my space?


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 13, 2019)

Welcome leecross, thanks for your service.


----------



## leecross (Jan 13, 2019)

petro said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...



Fellas, I trust you have what it takes to be the baddest butt-hurtin badass posters around.



First of all, become comfortable with how to out debate them on ONE topic.

The one I suggest is Political Islam.

My online mentor is Dr. Bill Warner. Watch his videos on YouTube and then take that 5 minute lesson then apply it in debate. Then find another video of his and repeat.



petro said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > leecross said:
> ...




Once you can open their eyes about political Islam, they will flee until they bring up their a team to sit you down. Then you are ready to get really well schooled.


.


----------



## leecross (Jan 22, 2019)

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


> Announcing: The Crossfield Memorandum (Everyone Please Read)
> The Crossfield Memorandum
> Tuesday January 22, 2019
> Because internet political forums are largely anonymous, we can't tell the difference between American citizens who bash America or our President and the Communists, Islamists and other foreigners who want America to collapse, who also bash this nation and Donald J. Trump.



Continued at link.


----------



## ding (Jan 24, 2019)

leecross said:


> Hi!
> 
> "Here comes, here comes Lee Cross"
> 
> ...


 Welcome aboard.


----------



## WillPower (Jan 31, 2019)

Yep, you bad....you nationwide...Seems we got another Asslips on our hands.


----------



## beautress (Jan 31, 2019)

Been good to have you around, Lee Cross. Welcome!


----------



## leecross (Jan 31, 2019)

beautress said:


> Been good to have you around, Lee Cross. Welcome!


Glad I made the cut.

Thanks!

[emoji1]



Sent from my LG-M154 using Tapatalk


----------



## leecross (Jan 31, 2019)

ding said:


> leecross said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...


Thanks man!



Sent from my LG-M154 using Tapatalk


----------

